# Need to see Display DTS or DOLBY on Marantz SR6009



## smartcookie56 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone let me know please, where is setting for Marantz
6008 when my source is playing moving DTS or DOLBY.
I know display on Marantz is small but I need to see it.
Can one help me here..

Regards
smartcookie56


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS :wave:

First of all make sure your source (bluray player) is set to output bitstream in the audio menu
In the Marantz, make sure that the settings for each input are assigned to "auto" if it has that option. Should be located under the audio or the input assign settings menu in the Marantz


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The receiver just reports what the player is sending to it. You have to change settings in the player in order to change the type of audio sent to the receiver.

In addition to setting "auto", you need to disable "secondary audio mix". When Mix is enabled (which is the default), the player has to decode the proprietary audio formats into PCM so it can mix them together. That's what you need to avoid.


----------



## BNestico (Jan 20, 2015)

You can also try setting your AVR to direct if it has that option.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

BNestico said:


> You can also try setting your AVR to direct if it has that option.


Direct controls how audio is output by the AVR: audio signals are sent from a soundtrack input channel directly to the corresponding output speaker channel. 

It doesn't affect the type of input signal detected and shown by the AVR.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

selden said:


> The receiver just reports what the player is sending to it.


Not sure I follow. Afaik, the avr reports what it's putting out, not what it's being sent. The only two choices to send an avr are bitstream and pcm. Pcm is decoded in the BD, and bitstream is decoded in the avr. The disk menu otoh is where you decide which soundtrack on the disk to use. IE: pcm2.0 or 7.1dts HF-ma etc. at this point you'd select the sound mode in the avr. 7.1= multichannel, or 2.0=PLII.(for pcm)
If he want to see DD or DTS HD-ma he needs to set to bitstream.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Direct also bypasses audyssey.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Not sure I follow. Afaik, the avr reports what it's putting out, not what it's being sent. The only two choices to send an avr are bitstream and pcm. Pcm is decoded in the BD, and bitstream is decoded in the avr. The disk menu otoh is where you decide which soundtrack on the disk to use. IE: pcm2.0 or 7.1dts HF-ma etc. at this point you'd select the sound mode in the avr. 7.1= multichannel, or 2.0=PLII.(for pcm)
> If he want to see DD or DTS HD-ma he needs to set to bitstream.


Setting the player to output bitstream is necessary but not sufficient.

The setting "secondary audio mix" must also be set to Off.


----------



## smartcookie56 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks for your all replay.
At moment I do not have Blue Ray player, but i played all my movies from Western Digital Media Player.
Most of my movies and files are in 5.1 DTS or Dolby Digital played through Marantz SR6009.
I understand i can see which sound is played,on my home cinema screen (i.e DTS or Dolby Digital) when i press *info* on remote.But,but i want to see on Marantz display, when source is playing DTS OR DOLBY DIGITAL movies.

*Setting the player to output bitstream is necessary but not sufficient.
The setting "secondary audio mix" must also be set to Off.
*

Where is setting for bitstream??

Thanks

smartcookie56


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all how do you have the WDTV hooked up to your receiver? 

To get to the audio setting go into the "Settings" menu, select "Audio/Video Output", then "Audio", 
You will then depending on how you have it hooked up need to select either Digital passthrough HDMI or Optical.


----------



## smartcookie56 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,

Regarding this-_*First of all how do you have the WDTV hooked up to your receiver?
*_
WDTV connected by HDMI cable and on WDTV output is configure HDMI out 1080P 24fps

smartcookie56



Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...y-dts-dolby-marantz-sr6009.html#ixzz3PcXZsCNb


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

smartcookie56 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand i can see which sound is played,on my home cinema screen (i.e DTS or Dolby Digital) when i press *info* on remote.But,but i want to see on Marantz display, when source is playing DTS OR DOLBY DIGITAL movies.


Try the 'Status' button on the receiver itself. Pressing it a few times should cycle through different views.


----------

